# Cartridge size



## lizardking (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a new small caliber rifle. I want to be able to use it for both small game and predator hunting. I'm looking at the .17HMR, .22 LR and the .22WMR, any suggestions or comments?

Thanks
Lizardking


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Forget the 22lr. Go with 17 or the mag. 22 mag carries more power up front but dies off down range. I use the 17, gets or further plus ammo is easier to find. My 2 cents

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

A 12 gauge is your best bet if your going to try to do everything with one gun. Keep in mind that you can get away with those small calibers I personally feel they aren't big enough for our big Michigan coyotes. You will lose coyotes. I've shot coyotes with 12 gauge 4 buck and .223 v-max bullets at under 50yd and never found them with good blood sign. With that said, of the calibers you mentioned I would say .22mag for the heavier bullets.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

.17HMR is a sweet round, i personally would go with .223 or bigger for yotes but .17 is a killer round, especially when placed properly as with any round that's most important.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

.17 hmr is good but not for daytime hunting. .204 or .223 is the answer


----------



## Longbowmark (Sep 27, 2009)

I have in fact killed coyote with the .17HMR. I like the 20gr bullet out to 100 yards. It's all about shot placement. 

Avoid #4 buck, too few pellets cause very open patterns at longer ranges. #2 (not 2 buck) lead or hevi shot fills the pattern holes and flattens coyotes. Federal still makes a #2 lead in 3 inch 12 ga.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Doesn't mean it's a good choice, I like mine, but for yotes would use .223


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

Cabela's has the Savage B-Max on sale for $299 right now. Skip the HMR, get the WSM, for nighttime of course.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

I like all of the ones mentioned above but my favorite pet cartridge is the 22-.250


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I only use my 17 after dark when my 223 is not an option. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

I love my 22 mag, excellent accuracy and a much heavier bullet that packs a punch out to around a 100 yds. Plus since it's a rimfire you can use it after dark. I really like the 17 hmr, but not my choice for coyotes. I would say it's about perfect for fox though. But I'm far from an expert coyote hunter, so take my advice for what it is, my own personal preference.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

If I had to use a rimfire for coyotes, my choice would be the 22 WMR. 

I'd stay away from the 17 WSM until after the commercial viability of the cartridge pans out. It would suck to purchase a rifle and find ammunition for it discontinued a year down the road. Even then, I would still pick the 22 WMR.


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't worry about the WSM going away. While I don't offer guarantees....it's here to stay. It shoots MOA or better, it's taken game out past 200 already. It's a dream come true for areas that require rimfire IMO. I have the 22 mag already but got one of these for the power and trajectory. Any 17 is overkill for small game unless they're so wary you can't get within 100.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

fr3db3ar said:


> Don't worry about the WSM going away. While I don't offer guarantees....it's here to stay. It shoots MOA or better, it's taken game out past 200 already. It's a dream come true for areas that require rimfire IMO. I have the 22 mag already but got one of these for the power and trajectory. Any 17 is overkill for small game unless they're so wary you can't get within 100.


I heard some of the same points referenced when Remington introduced their failed EtronX ignition... I bet more than half the guys reading this are going to have to Google that.

Although it appears primers can still be had... for a mere 10x the price of standard primers, so I guess they technically aren't obsolete 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/83...lectronic-primers-box-of-1000-10-trays-of-100

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

Quack Addict said:


> I heard some of the same points referenced when Remington introduced their failed EtronX ignition... I bet more than half the guys reading this are going to have to Google that.
> 
> Although it appears primers can still be had... for a mere 10x the price of standard primers, so I guess they technically aren't obsolete
> 
> ...


 
You know I read _one_ article about that gun _one_ time and never heard about it from _anyone._
I was starting to second guess myself thinking maybe I'd dreamed it or some thing...


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

cooner_jeff said:


> You know I read _one_ article about that gun _one_ time and never heard about it from _anyone._
> I was starting to second guess myself thinking maybe I'd dreamed it or some thing...


Yeah... I never saw or handled one of the Etronx rifles myself but know there were rumblings about a class action lawsuit by all the folks that ended up with those expensive mantle decorations. 

There was lots of kind words said about Etronx rifles by people getting paid to say them. At least for the Etronx rifles, ammunition could still be reloaded using standard equipment & components with the special primers the only crux. With rimfire ammunition however factory ammo is the only choice. 

In their day I bet the folks shooting pin fire revolvers and 44 rimfires felt that ammunition wouldn't ever be hard to find either.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

